# [RISOLTO] sun-jdk non riconosciuto

## dema

Ciao a tutti,

sto provando ad installare tinyos seguendo la guida sul wiki (http://gentoo-wiki.com/TinyOS). TinyOS richiede java come dipendenza.

Sul sistema siano gia' installate sia la versione 1.5 che la versione 1.6 di sun-jdk:

```
notebook tinyos-2-overlay # java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.13 [sun-jdk-1.5]

2)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]

```

ma nonostante cio', portage continua a richiedere il pacchetto di java di ibm:

```
notebook stefano # emerge -vp eselect-tinyos tos

 * Overlay eclass overrides eclass from PORTDIR:

 *

 *   '/usr/local/tinyos-2-overlay/eclass/toolchain.eclass'

 *

 * It is best to avoid overridding eclasses from PORTDIR because it will

 * trigger invalidation of cached ebuild metadata that is distributed with

 * the portage tree. If you must override eclasses from PORTDIR then you

 * are advised to run `emerge --regen` after each time that you run `emerge

 * --sync`. Set PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0" in /etc/make.conf if you

 * would like to disable this warning.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tinyos/eselect-tinyos-0.2  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5.0.6-r1  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -javacomm -odbc" 61,959 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.65  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tinyos/tos-2.0.2  USE="-doc" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tinyos/nesc-1.2.9  USE="-doc -emacs" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tinyos/tinyos-tools-1.2.4  USE="-javacomm" 0 kB [1]

Total: 7 packages (6 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 61,959 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/tinyos-2-overlay

```

qualcuno ha idea di come si può risolvere il problema senza scaricare il java di ibm?

Grazie,

StefanoLast edited by dema on Fri Feb 29, 2008 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

se richiede l'ibm-jdk ci sarà pure un motivo. In ogni caso l'unica soluzione rapida è modificare l'ebuild incriminato.

----------

## dema

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se richiede l'ibm-jdk ci sarà pure un motivo. In ogni caso l'unica soluzione rapida è modificare l'ebuild incriminato.

 

il motivo per cui si accanisce nel richiedere l'ibm-jdk veramente non lo capisco... soprattutto tenendo conto che nella guida, alla sezione "Install JDK 1.5" (di cui ti riporto il link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TinyOS#Step_1:_Install_Java_1.5_JDK) c'è scritto che si puo' installare sia una versione che l'altra...

comunque va beh... a questo punto installero' anche l'ibm-jdk...  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto: 

```
emerge -vpt eselect-tinyos tos
```

così vedi quale pacchetto richiede ibm-jdk. Lo editi e sostituisci la dipendenza di ibm-jdk con quella della virtual/jdk-1.5. A questo punto vedi cosa succede e se non hai problemi apri un bug e segnali che potrebbero cambiare (e gli fai un favore). Oppure apri un bug e segnali il problema.

----------

## dema

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ti ripeto: 
> 
> ```
> emerge -vpt eselect-tinyos tos
> ```
> ...

 

ok, seguiro' il tuo consiglio.

grazie per l'aiuto,

Stefano

----------

## dark_knight

Se non ricordo male (ho lavorato nelle "vicinanze" di TinyOS un annetto fa) il JDK della IBM include, al contrario di quello della Sun, un'implementazione del package javax.comm , usato "frequentemente" (perlomeno, io l'ho usato frequentemente  :Razz: ) per comunicazioni seriali.

----------

## dema

ah, ok... ora mi e' chiaro il perche' dell'ostinazione nel richiedere ibm-jdk... ti ringrazio per la segnalazione...  :Smile: 

Stefano

----------

